# New Oscars



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

Guys I know this is not P related but I'm to excited to hide it. I went into my local fish place today and looked in this tank. Inside were these beautiful huge eyed oscars. They were olive chocolate color with lots of polka dots. The girl told me they were wild caught from Columbia. I freaked and bought all three because I thought oh my god what a beautiful blessing. These babies have the memory of mommy and daddy and a river in the wilds of Columbia in their minds and that is so special to me. I feel like they deserve extra love because of that. These baby fish actually have something I wish I had. They are like no other oscars I have ever seen. Utterly georgous. And oooh those big brown columian eyes. Its amazing the difference in wild caught children. They are absolutely gorgeous.

What a blessing. If anyone has ideas for some names let me know.

Carrie


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

cool,how much a peice?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ffs how hard is it to post in the right forum, oscars are a cichlid theres a clue.
Anyway post some pictures they sound cool. I suck at names but how about logun? jedi etc?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

there is definatly a big diffrence in apperance between wild caught, and captive bred oscars.

congrats on the pickup


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

this thread should be moved......and


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

There is a big difference because i have the normal captives of the same age and it is too cool. I don't have a digital so cant' post pics yet. Its just so bad ass to think that these babies actually were born in a river somewhere where we can't actually be, and they possess those memories. Is that too cool or what. Man I wish I had been born in a river in Columbia but I would have ripped anybody apart that would have took me from my home, limb for limb. I would have acted like a perfect P. In a way I wish my baby oscars would have known to do that. Thats why I bought them too because I thought ya I understand how life was and how blessed and beautiful it was to be wild with mommy and daddy and here came the evil fishermen to send you to America. My new babies truely are a blessing and indeed don't look anything like my reds, lutinos, or tigers of the same age born here. LOL Anyway Poor babies.

Carrie


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> cool,how much a peice?


 I almost forgot to reply but they were 20 a pop at about four months old. It was worth it though cause in away I feel sorry for the babies. They were born in a river and now they are in our fucked up world. I know its not so fucked up but if you were them it would be compared to their home in the river. I bought them because I want them to have the best life they can ever have outside of the Columbian river system. Is that too cool or what to think that they were actually born outside of the US in Columbia. And saw life in the river. Man I envy their memories. I want to give them the best life ever because they so deserve it.







I absolutely love them for their journey.

Carrie


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> ffs how hard is it to post in the right forum, oscars are a cichlid theres a clue.
> Anyway post some pictures they sound cool. I suck at names but how about logun? jedi etc?


Dude give me a break I'm trying to celebrate here and your making it hard. I know they are cichlids but please I just neeeded to share. So you think some good names are logun (Exactly how is that pronounced cause if I know I will use it and Jedi huh. Well thats cool and I can respect that. Is that pronounced loe gun. Im stupid excuse my ignorance. I tell you what I'll name them that Jedi and Lo Gun. So someone give me another name please.

Carrie


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oscars are real nice, i dig em, i workin on a profile for em right now too but been pretty lazy









cant wait to see some pictures.

lets see names for three of em , hewy dewy and lewy or minny moe and jack

or name em after some blacksabbath songs in honor of the og ozzy
















you cant use the three stooges cause those are my fishys names


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> this thread should be moved......and


 EEEEEEHHhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! No you didntt
I'm trying to celebrate, #REMOVED# pleeezzzzzz

Carrie
I just wanted to share with yall and I knew no one would be looking in the cichlid section or they'd be logged on to oscarfish.com so there. Let me have my moment


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> EEEEEEHHhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! No you didnt I'm trying to celebrate, #REMOVED# pleeezzzzzz
> 
> t










heres the right way to celebrate


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> oscars are real nice, i dig em, i workin on a profile for em right now too but been pretty lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Minny moe and jack arent those the pep boys names LOL I'm just joking I think someone just named to Loegun and jedi (wwheeew) so I just neeed one more or I'll tell you what I need three wicked ass names and it'll be all over I mmeeaann name sfor life that you can be proud of, come on guys these babies travelledd along way to be here.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok then ill let u celebrate ......

in the Cichlid Forums!!

im not trying to PoP ur cherry,but I got a osacar too and i am jealous u got some really good ones :rasp:

wanna trade?









and where are the Pics??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pep boys :nod:
















seein how you went with a jedi hows a bout vader


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

Com on guys yall are too cool. I did get some bad little babies didnt I. OOOHHhh I need to go fix me another drink. Just joking, (no I'm not) I really would like for yall to name them though. Someone said lo gun and jedi but I am so more partial to that serious name that demands respect. Cant anyone think of somethink of something. Com on you that thought of the star wars names, no disrespect but these kids will live 20m years. THEY demand respect LOL

Carrei (damn I be spelling my own name wrong) Hey has anyone watched the Ali Gshow on HBO is that not funny or what


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> > EEEEEEHHhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! No you didnt I'm trying to celebrate, #REMOVED# pleeezzzzzz
> >
> > t
> 
> ...


 Duuh duuhh duuhh duhh, duhh duuun duun duun duuu duhht.

Partty, Itts yo parrrtrtyy, duuuhh duuhh duuh, duuuhnt duunnt duunt duud duu duunt.

PParrrtyyy

LLoooooLLL


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What is the name of the fish store in Dallas?


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> What is the name of the fish store in Dallas?


 The Boutique Pet Shop
Specializing in aqautics and aqaurium maintanance
9035 Garland Road
Dallas TX 75218
214-321-1219

If this helps

Carrie


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Carrie!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


>


 I'm not sure but I think I may have offended you and I want to say sorry. Here in dallas we have thigs we say to each other, just slang but they are at no moment meant to be racial or rude. If I was offensive with anything I said I am very sorry, it was not meant to be tacky or judge any race of person, its only a phrase me and mine say to each other. Again I am sorry if it rubbed anyone the wrong way. I'll have more consideration next time around.

Carrie


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope your oscars bite you, not in a "lose your hand" kind of way, but in a minor bruise kind of way. I've wanted Oscars badly for some time (second only to ps on my wishlist), have the money and means to set up a tank of whatever size I want (like 150 gallon with wet dry style), beatiful Oscars to buy at the pet store and... NO GOD DAMN PLACE TO PUT THE TANK AAAARG. Words cannot express my jealousy but hopefully a mild Oscar attack can :rasp:

Just playing of course (kind of), they sound like beatiful fish, and a great purchase


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

sushoomee said:


> If anyone has ideas for some names let me know.
> 
> Carrie


What about Pedro, Pablo and Jose...typical columbian names...







!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

naming a fish jedi is gay.

I like the idea of columbian names. They are from columbia....you know?

oh yeah and


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I like the idea of columbian names.


What did you have in mind? Shakira and Pablo Escobar?









Anyways, cichlids don't belong in the here in the piranha forum, certainly not live ones, so...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

o i just put a thumbs down to get a +1 in posts...congrats tho...are oscars nice i dont know never seen one


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sushoomee said:


> Minny moe and jack arent those the pep boys names LOL












in the words of johnny cash "anything but sue"


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

What about butter peacan recan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> o i just put a thumbs down to get a +1 in posts...congrats tho...are oscars nice i dont know never seen one


 Don't do that - if you got nothing to share, don't post.
Post whoring results in a warning...







(in case you didn't know, although it's against common courtesy - and even 3-year olds know it - read the forum rules)


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> o i just put a thumbs down to get a +1 in posts...congrats tho...are oscars nice i dont know never seen one


 OOh thank god I looked at your own qoutes in your post andI was like oh please don't let me have upset someone and be disrespectful with my kidding around with my obnoxious mouth. WWHeew thanks for replying I feel so much better now.









Okay El Twitcho if they bite me you'll be the first to know about ot LOL. I do feel like a lucky girl though. I saw them in teh pet store and spassed.

As far as pictures guys its hard because I don't have the digital yet and my regular cam takes shotty pics. You have to cover the flash, and then your lucky if the speed of the film caught the photo in time.

Okay and to everyone that responded to names I really like the idea of columbian names too. I like Pedro and actually Judazzz I do like Shakira because you know one has to be a girl. As far as butter pecan Tommy I have a comet named that. LOL.

Okay so we have Pedro, Shakira, and we need one more, you know what I think I'm going to name one El Twitcho (thats columbian isn't it LOL) maybe thats the one that will bite me. HAHAHA. Seriously, Shakira, Pedro, and El Twitcho. Thats what their new names will be


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: eltwitcho has a namesake

and dont worry none about offendin people on here, they'll just have to leather up

with all the different personalities you arnt gonna please everyone so the best thing to do

is be yourself, you can use my signature to help if needed :laugh:

and i still say miney moe and jack were great names :rasp:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

oh christ, lol


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

sushoomee said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > this thread should be moved......and
> ...


 i agree maybe he was just so excited he posted in the wrong forum nice pick up i love my oscars


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Arg, all this Oscar stuff is driving me nuts. I'm gonna buy one and build a suit of armor for it so I can house it with my ps. I can't think of one reason why it wouldn't work...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I bought a tiny oscar a few days ago (saturaday). It was so small and skinny i thought it would die, infact it wasn't swimming right for half an hour. I fed him up on bloodworm and now "hes a right little character". They are cool fish.

btw i know its off subject but i just assumed you were a boy, most people on pfury are. I think people should put whether they are male or female on their signature, or a little symbol next to their name so people can tell.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my oscars playin with a pike cichlid. sorry about the flash !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are tiger oscars, right?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

They are tiger oscars. Had them since they were about an inch.







Here's another pic


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

O's are awesome. Personally i think they have the most personality of any fish ive ever kept.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

how about naming them Nemo,Bambie and Ariel


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Yorkshire,

How big is that tank?? and what size are the oscars and pike?

Nice Pics!! and Nice Fish!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Rhom, the tanks about 4ft with the oscars about 7 inch and the pike about 8. Hoping to get a 6ft tank soon though.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

beautiful fish york i really like that pike


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank you. I'm havin a bit of a dilemma though. Got the chance of a freshwater stingray, but if i get it the pike will have to go. He's a right character, and I've had him a long time, but I realy fancy the sting ray. Should I get the ray ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Should he stay, or should he go ?


----------

